# DNS Error (XP)



## dondari (Apr 13, 2008)

I have enabled program and component monitoring in my firewall (Norton). As a result, my computer prompts me when a program wants to use an unrecognized module to access the internet.

Interestingly, when I'm browsing in IE 7 and I choose a favourite, the firewall prompts with a medium risk alert asking if I want to allow iexplore.exe's module c:\program files\adobe ...\pdfshell.dll to use the internet. I typically check the remote ip address and decide to block the traffic. At that point, all addresses entered into IE return a (suspicious) DNS error and my browser becomes useless. I can only get it working again if I delete IE's browsing history, and delete the contents of c:\documents and settings\<user>\local settings\temp and ...\temporary internet files.

Actually I found a file under ...\temporary internet files called "dnserror[1]" and I suspect that it is the culprit. The code is:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage













*Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage*

 

 



*Most likely causes:*


You are not connected to the Internet.
The website is encountering problems.
There might be a typing error in the address.
 



*What you can try:*





*











<ID id="diagnose">Diagnose Connection Problems</ID>

 *





*






 *

<ID id="errorExpl1">This problem can be caused by a variety of issues, including:</ID>

Internet connectivity has been lost.
The website is temporarily unavailable.
The Domain Name Server (DNS) is not reachable.
The Domain Name Server (DNS) does not have a listing for the website's domain.
If this is an HTTPS (secure) address, click Tools, click Internet Options, click Advanced, and check to be sure the SSL and TLS protocols are enabled under the security section.

*For offline users*

You can still view subscribed feeds and some recently viewed webpages.
To view subscribed feeds

Click the Favorites Center button







, click Feeds, and then click the feed you want to view.

To view recently visited webpages (might not work on all pages)

Click Tools







, and then click Work Offline.
Click the Favorites Center button







, click History, and then click the page you want to view.



Is this legit? I have 2 name brand virus checkers and they both come up clean. What kind of malware might this be?


----------

